# I want to Steal your spots!



## Alex M

I have been wanting to do some trips out to the reefs with my boy as well, but haven't made it out yet. A good depth finder (and apparently side scanner) is important. I did a quick search on the florida sportsman forum and found the following:






Pavillion key 6 mile reef ?


Coming down Oct. 21-24 we always fish the back country but want to try some inshore reefs and wondering if this will produce?




forums.floridasportsman.com





Good luck! Let me know how it goes.


----------



## iMacattack

Thanks, I saw that post on FS also. It's from 2011.


----------



## Kirc

there are a number of wreck / reefs in that area. The public #'s will put you on some, but you may have to do some hunting.......I have a bunch marked up, just looked, half dozen - 6 mile out between Sandfly Pass and Pavillion, but rarely ever fished them. Also remember now into summer youre going to deal with a bunch of sharks. If thats what you want,..... go out, locate, sit back off it and put a big (foot long ladyfish / catfish, tail off / head off) dead bait on an 8/0 and wait - Shark, Jewfish, ..possibly a Tarpon up on the edge of it. 

When i wanted to fish the outside I most always went at least north edge of Cape Ramano Shoals > West of Marco. Just cleaner water, deeper faster.


----------



## Kirc

remember its shallow in the whole area, so things are always changing - storms, hurricanes, etc. but,......that also means opportunity, because when your running you may come across something thats been uncovered


----------



## Kirc

just re-read your post, remembered something else, you mentioned out of Indian Key, it may be a nice ride down (actually not down) but if that afternoon sea breeze kicks up your going to get the snot beat out of you in a skiff on the way back unless youve learned some short cuts, but even at that you have to get to them, lol


----------



## iMacattack

Thanks for the replies Kirc. I fish out of a Scout 192, it's no Egret but it get's the job done in snotty weather. I looked for more public numbers from the FWC and other sources. There wasn't much out located out from Indian Key. There are many more north. There is a barge I've fished out of Flamingo Backcountry. I've even got it listed as "Shark Barge" on my Lowrance. Big critters on that one.


----------



## Kirc

yes, barge is pretty obvious when the waters clean, easy to see, gotta fish that running back and forth to the Keys,.....as far as #'s, in addition to FWC, also check the county website(s), Collier & Lee at one time, both publish the public #'s


----------



## lemaymiami

Jan... here’s a tip for locating structure anywhere along the gulf coast of the ‘glades. Keep a sharp eye out for any turtles when offshore... Most of the bottom is relatively flat and feature-less. Sea turtles like to hang around structure so always check out the bottom in any place you see one... You might get lucky.


----------



## ceejkay

we tried to run out to pavilion last week and there were no lie 3 boats sitting on it and at least 1 running to it. Keep that in mind. We saw it from a distance and decided to just stay in around sandfly.


----------



## FlyBy

lemaymiami said:


> Jan... here’s a tip for locating structure anywhere along the gulf coast of the ‘glades. Keep a sharp eye out for any turtles when offshore... Most of the bottom is relatively flat and feature-less. Sea turtles like to hang around structure so always check out the bottom in any place you see one... You might get lucky.


Dang, Bob, don't tell everything. I look for turtles offshore for the same reason.


----------



## iMacattack

Thank all!


----------



## Dustin2785

This time a year with the calmer water permit get on the 6 mile barge but not a lot. Also big snook and tarpon. But anything you hook you have to try and keep away from jewfish and big bull sharks. If it’s a calm weekend day you better be there at sun up If you want to be the first boat there. People love stacking up on it. There’s also some culverts about a mile north of the barge if you can find them.


----------



## Kirc

I mentioned "a half dozen," right in that area. Looked at my files again and realized most all of them are private #'s I'd picked up over the years from buddies, etc., woops, .....actually theres a bunch in the area all the way out to the Tower, to the Mudhole,......but like just mentioned this time of the year sharks....and also not mentioned when we get alot of rain, west winds and during big moons, the water gets absolutely filthy dirty.


----------



## iMacattack

Thanks again everyone. I hit Rod and Gun usually at 6 and run out to Indian Key. I see boats run SW (assumed they were running to something but didn't know what at the time) while I fish around the marker and points off Indian Key. Thought I'd give it a go sometime.


----------



## Backwater

I seriously wish they'd open jewfish back up with a tag and also open commercial shark fishing back up in Florida. I'm getting tied of both and they cause a real problem for recreational anglers. There is just way too many of both and sharks are now like a virus that keeps spreading in huge numbers! The Glades are ate up with both!


----------



## Backwater

There are private reefs out there as well that are not publicly known where people have taken stuff out and dumped it to create structure for them to hold on. None of which are marked and not fished during the weekends, due to the weekend warriors.


----------

